# trip to coast almost TOO good !!!



## retiresomeday (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi everyone! 
This is my 1st post and I would like to tell you about a great weekend trip I just got back from. but 1st a little background...

I am 56 and have wife several years younger. I am planning to retire in about 5 years. I haven't been in a boat in WAY too long, and have spent very little time in a sailboat. But I hope and am planning to get a sailboat and sail Eastern north America and possible the Caribbean after retirement. The last couple months I have acquired a stack of books as tall as me and am wading through them ( sailing, boat maintenance and repair, cruising guides, and so on). Wife has been smiling and putting up with me. 

So... taking the next (small) step... This past weekend we drove to Washington and Oriental NC. I had a big pile of printouts of Craigslist ads and broker listings. If the trip was a movie you would say "unbelievable - that many good things NEVER HAPPENS!" :grin Just a short recap:

1st, at the 1st marina, we struck up a conversation with a guy (younger than us!!) who told us how happy he was as retired and sailing the east coast with his wife. THEN we find out he retired 2 years ago from same company I work for!!

2nd, we went to see a boat listed by a wonderful couple that turned out to live within an hour of us! They are selling a nice boat because they got lucky and found their dream boat they hope to sail to Japan someday. We sat in the (for sale) boat for an hour in The NICE COLD AIR CONDITIONING while the man and his (petite!!) wife told us all about the boat and their boating experience. It was like my dreams for 5 years from now! 1st and foremost, they went straight to liveaboard size SUCCESSFULLY. My wife came out actually believing plan (dream?) is possible and that SHE could do it!! And the fact that A/C is possible on a boat was the cherry on top! Wife nervous about heat....

Midday we drove to Oriental for appointment with a seller. We never met her:frown Note to future visitors- Cell phones pitiful in Oriental :crying . We were both in marina but never met. We did find dealer who showed us some boats, both in $20,000 price range. Both needed "some work". Wife is "rather" skeptical and scared about project boats. Stay with me, there is specific reason I am saying that...

We walked through marina and drove through another. LOTS of sad and neglected boats. PROJECTS. Uh-oh. Losing wife....


So we drive back to Washington. I had 1 more boat I had wanted to see, but because we drove to Oriental , hadn't seen it (Oriental is almost hour each way by car). We exchanged texts, and set up 6:30 meeting...and JACKPOT!!!!! Well, ALMOST...

We met a great couple with a fantastic "little" boat. We had looked at a lot of 36-38 feet boats. This was/is a 32', immaculate, well maintained, and owned by them for 30 plus years. They were selling only because of health reasons.

The wife showed my wife around and told my wife how she had sailed the boat to Bermuda BY HERSELF. This seriously made an impression on my wife. Finally she was believing SHE ( my wife ) could do this. At this point I would like to thank the 2 ladies who talked to my wife so much and helped her come around...

I have argued with myself how to tell the rest of this story. I think at this point I will pay it forward and believe in Karma and " what goes around comes around".

There is a wonderful couple named Janet and Jeremy who have a 32' Rival (that Jeremy sailed from England himself years ago) in Washington NC. it is beautiful, well maintained, clean and as best I can tell, pretty much original. And it impressed my wife so much she wants to buy it (!!!:grin !!!)- even with the engine parts sitting on the counter :crying:crying 

I plan to end this and start a thread about "replacing engine" in the appropriate area. After we got home last night, I surfed the web A LOT, and did a search here. My feeling now is boat is priced about fair for a great boat with a dead engine. And a great deal if you can replace it yourself ( that isn't me. Time talent distance= NO!!). I haven't totally ruled out buying it, but I need to be realistic..

Do a internet search or craigslist - eastern North Carolina - boat name MELOS. I need to measure up from nothing (be optimistic) and just be happy that my wife is more "aligned" with this... NOW.... on to the thread about "engine Replacement" ....

And thank you to all for the help and advice here. I have learned a lot on this site!


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Best of luck on making your dreams come true!!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet!

Here is a little tidbit that many of us here have learned the hard way; It is FAR less expensive to buy a good boat in good condition than it is to buy a and renovate a project. Buy the best boat that you can which will get out on the water as soon as possible with the least amount of work.

Good luck!


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

It's a nice looking boat to be sure. But that engine problem is an $8-10K expense. Not to mention time and hassle. 

Are they selling it because of the engine problem? Are they done sailing? If they're not willing to put the money into the boat, maybe you shouldn't be either. 

Do the homework on replacing the engine, and decide. They can't let it sit for very long before the slip fees defeat holding out for a better price. 

good luck.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

I love your enthusiasm!

For whatever it's worth, my feeling is that nothing will zap your (and maybe more importantly, your wife's) enthusiasm more over the next five years prior to your retirement than keeping up with the demands of maintaining a 40+ year old boat. For sure, there are people who do this and it all goes great, and they sail off into the sunset. But for sure, there are more who just can't continue to justify the time and money being sucked away, and eventually they say enough!

There's no right way to do this. But my feeling is that you buy a boat to use now, not a boat to use some number of years down the road. If that means a small boat for using on a nearby lake (or even a small powerboat - shhhhh!), then at least you're getting out on the water and having fun with your wife, and cementing your future commitment to buy a liveaboard cruising boat when you get closer to retirement.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Rival 32's are good, solid offshore boats that are easily handled. Other than the engine issue, that one looks to be in good condition.
They aren't very common to find in the USA, so if you really like the boat and are willing to factor in the time/money for a repower, I say go for it.
Make the owners a lower offer and see how it goes - it's hard to sell a boat with a broken engine. 

Keep in mind that you might find other boats with running engines for less than the Rival + repower, but many of them will not have the same level of build quality.
Also, if you repower, you have a brand new engine.


----------



## retiresomeday (Jul 15, 2018)

PhilCarlson said:


> It's a nice looking boat to be sure. But that engine problem is an $8-10K expense. Not to mention time and hassle.
> 
> Are they selling it because of the engine problem? Are they done sailing? If they're not willing to put the money into the boat, maybe you shouldn't be either.
> 
> ...


Hi And thank you for the post! I just got home from work and finally have time to respond to these...

FIRST OF, let me say that someone else has made an OFFER and DEPOSIT on the boat!

PhilCarlson- the Craigslist ad said selling for medical reasons. Unfortunately for them- true. Really. leave it at that. Example 1 of " when bad things happen to good people". It gets worse for them. Example 2 - "The engine failed.." when a broker was showing the boat  ! I found that out when he replied to an email I sent asking about more details about the engine. I'd like to know what the price was before "the engine failed...."

I surfed the internet a lot researching the engine problem. Just about ERVERYTHING I read said replace don't repair. Worse yet, It seems this engine was/is typically is paired with the tranny ( 1 post I read said engine and tranny shared oil).

I figured 10,000 for engine. New. a Mechanically inclined person ( which leaves me out) might do ok here. And I hope for the current owners sake that the sale goes through ( maybe I hope for me also).


----------



## retiresomeday (Jul 15, 2018)

caberg said:


> I love your enthusiasm!
> 
> For whatever it's worth, my feeling is that nothing will zap your (and maybe more importantly, your wife's) enthusiasm more over the next five years prior to your retirement than keeping up with the demands of maintaining a 40+ year old boat. For sure, there are people who do this and it all goes great, and they sail off into the sunset. But for sure, there are more who just can't continue to justify the time and money being sucked away, and eventually they say enough!
> 
> There's no right way to do this. But my feeling is that you buy a boat to use now, not a boat to use some number of years down the road. If that means a small boat for using on a nearby lake (or even a small powerboat - shhhhh!), then at least you're getting out on the water and having fun with your wife, and cementing your future commitment to buy a liveaboard cruising boat when you get closer to retirement.


Do you know my wife?!?!? I agree about zapping enthusiasm, but right now I am just happy that she has become enthused! now to keep it going!

I found a small local yacht club and hope to join. fingers crossed!

Motorboat? MOTORBOAT?!?!? actually, that was what my wife thought... and that is another thing that went right this weekend... 3 different people on 3 different boats said fuel consumption was .3-.5 gallons/hour. ( I don't think she believed ME). I have showed her ads for trawlers and ( planning hull ) motor cruisers that burn anywhere from multiple gallons per hour to multiple gallons / MILE :crying


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

retiresomeday said:


> FIRST OF, let me say that someone else has made an OFFER and DEPOSIT on the boat!


I'd say that is an indicator that your research and instinct was on the mark and should give you confidence as you continue your search. I had a similar experience with the first boat I decided to buy. Literally just one hour too slow and someone else got her.

I've been shopping boats constantly, even after I purchased. One thing I have observed about great deals: 1. They don't stay on the market long, and 2. There is always another great deal coming along, because even people with great boats decide to sell.

The lesson I take from that for my next purchase is that I must know what my "wants," and "must haves" are. Be able to clearly articulate my "deal breakers," so that when I see it, the decision is made.

Good luck, can't wait to see what you end up with!


----------



## retiresomeday (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi! home from work and putting 2 fingers to work again!

I would like to start with a question: Why can I only post 1 comment/item per day? Remember how in the 1st post (above) I said I would post a thread with more details about the engine? I DID TYPE IT OUT ( slowly! I don't type and I don't have this new computer figured out for voice recognition. I LOVE that on my phone!). So half hour of pecking later, I hit "POST" and it disappeared! HMMM... maybe I did something wrong. I tried again. This time I noticed a blurb "must be approved by moderator". Well, I think it's gone forever. Last night same thing. I wanted to do separate posts to reply to different people. 1st one went then the second one disappeared ! AAAAUUUGGGGHHHHH!!

So- I big post tonight. 

Lazerbrains- Thank you for the encouragement! As I wrote last night in my disappearing post, Buying this ( or any boat) wouldn't be the dumbest thing I ever did- BUT it WOULD BE ON THE BALLOT!! Wife REALLY liked the Rival! She even found another one listed for (about) $20K that was FULLY equipped for ocean passages. " LET'S GO LOOK!" " Uh, it's in England" "oh" . 

PhilCarlson- I am not much of a boater (yet), But I do understand business and sales. Couple different types of listings:

1- the one that is priced right. Bring cash, at least for down payment. It'll be gone quick. Anytime I put an ad on Craigslist, this is my goal. Gone in couple days. I hate answering Qs. My spare time is valuable.

2- the item priced like it's a "cream puff" or "mint condition" - but is nowhere close. And seller gets mad when you suggest it isn't perfect. I just leave. When enough other lookers convince him his price is high and/or he gets desperate, I might try back. But Generally I won't buy if I don't have goodwill with seller...

3- Spouse wants it gone, so here's the ad. But I'll make sure you don't want it! I saw an ad today (Craigslist- lunchtime boat porn) for a 30' Catalina. I KNOW generally what a 30' Catalina looks like. Pictures are meant to show condition. This one had dirty dishes on counter and in sink. It had dirty clothes scattered in cabin. It had pictures of V berth with wrinkled unmade sheets. Do you wanna buy from this guy?!?!? Head to the marina! the Sailing Vessel " I hate cleaning and maintenance!" is for sale!!

4- last one. The "If you are stupid enough to pay it you can have it" price. For cars think old VW (especially VANS!) and Jeeps! My brother says if you have a Jeep in Michigan with a frame and a title with matching numbers you ask $5000! So help the new guy out- what is the equivalent in the boating world? 


OK - enough for tonight! Thanks for the posts and the help and if any one has ideas why I can only post1 time a day please help ! goodnight!


----------



## retiresomeday (Jul 15, 2018)

Sunday- I would like to thank y'all for the posts, encouragement, and information here. I would also like y'all to know I tried 2 different nights this past week to post replies here- they didn't go up. As I mentioned in my first post ( that started this thread), I DID type out a new thread asking about the engine problems of above-mentioned boat. When I tried to post it, I got the message "must be approved by moderator". It still hasn't showed up ( and is now irrelevant). 

Lazerbrains- My wife REALLY liked this 32' Rival!! When I told her it was sold, she found another one and said "Let's go look" 
ME: uh, We cannot"
Her: "WHY NOT ?!?!" 
me: "it's in England" 
HER: "oh"

I am signed up for a weekend of lessons in August. Wife wants to go out with me after that, then we will see about further training. The club doing training is very inexpensive, and has half-dozen different boats members can use ...fingers crossed! that is short term plan.

Cross fingers- let's see if this posts!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

retiresomeday,

Currently, I among those that must sell their boat because of health reasons. I'll be 79 this coming October, if I make it that far, and I'm still out sailing on days when the weather permits, and most of the time, single-handed. I sail a 33 Morgan Out Island, 1974 vintage, but a wonderful boat that has been well maintained by me for the past 6 years, a for 30 years by the previous owner.

The boat is powered by a Universal Atomic 4, gasoline engine, which still purrs like a kitten. Now, some folks on this forum will tell you that these old gasoline engines are dangerous, which they are not, and do not hold up well, which is totally untrue. Those of us that have been using them for decades can assure you that you would need to shoot the A4 in order to kill it. 

The Morgan 33 Out Island has as much interior room as most 41s, loads of storage space, very comfortable riding in rough weather, extremely stable and very easy to sail single-handed. I sailed it to Marathon Key, Florida 5 years ago, lived aboard for just over 6 months, and loved every minute of it. The only reason I came home was because at the time, my wife was in poor health and recovering from a recent heart attack. Unfortunately, health issues make it impossible for her to sail with me, and my current health is rapid declining due to pulmonary fibrosis caused by asbestosis.

Now, it appears that you folks live at least 8 hours drive time from where I keep the boat, but if you ever wish to go sailing on it, just shoot me an email and I'll be more than happy to take you and your wife out for a day, or weekend voyage down the Chesapeake.

Here's a link to the boat specifications: https://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/62940

Good luck in your quest, and I sincerely hope you are able to go forward with your retirement plans,

Gary


----------



## retiresomeday (Jul 15, 2018)

travlin-easy said:


> retiresomeday,
> 
> Currently, I among those that must sell their boat.....
> 
> ...


OH MY GOODNESS- I AM GONNA TALK WITH THE WIFE!!!:grin 
You about nailed the distance. My phone said 6 hours, but I have never made it to the other side of DC without a 2 hour delay :crying . But I would REALLY like to try that! Expect to here from me ( after she and I talk !).

THANK YOU!!!

P.S?NOTE . I could not post this with link to your sailboat ( " no links until you have 10 posts..."
Other readers - see link to Gary's boat in the above post!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

One of the benefits of being retired, which I did just two years ago after working for 65 years without a break, is my schedule is wide open all the time. Looking forward to meeting you both sometime in the near future.

Good luck,

Gary


----------

